# Comparing EGO Blowers (580CFM/168mph vs 530 CFM/110mph)



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I couldn't decide which to buy based on specs and online reviews alone, so I bought both to compare and keep the one I liked most.

Here's a video of it all:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMx-Pz7dSwY

I already have two EGO batteries, so I chose to purchase tool only. They are very similar, so I'll list the major differences I noticed.

$180 EGO 580 CFM / 168 mph (LB5800)
Blows much more (granted, it is rated higher CFM)
Blows much harder (again, higher mph)
Better design, it's trigger is the voltage/speed control. It has a secondary twist knob, twisting it will leave it running without pushing any buttons. This is surprisingly convenient. You can adjust it with one hand.
Immediate blowing (ah yis), You wouldn't notice this w/o having them both, it immediately starts blowing and blowing hard.

$140 Ego 530 CFM / 110 mph (LB5300)
Looks a little cooler.
Delayed start after clicking trigger, also has a sort of wind up to start blowing.
Voltage/Speed control is separate form the trigger, and you can't use one hand to adjust it.

If both were hanging off a cliff and I had to choose one, I'd save the 580.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great review. I started with the 530, then upgraded to the 580. The trigger delay on the 530 was definitely annoying. I don't know why they don't offer the 580 in stores.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I had no idea what your post was going to say but looking at the title I already knew I was going to tell you to get the 580. I dont have one but always go for the higher performance. I have a new 2-cycle so I will be a while before I try a battery powered but they really seem nice now. Good review.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

What's the electric vehicle in the background?


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks fellas.@Ware @gsmornot

@pennstater2005 2018 Chrysler Pacifica Limited (PHEV). Love that thing!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@NoslracNevok

That's the one I'm looking at for in a couple years. Sorry I'm going way off topic here!


----------

